#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Gandhinagar Reporting Details

## amos.0119

The seat acceptance fee paid by the candidates will be transferred to the respective admitting institutes after deducting Rs. 1000/- towards processing fee at the reporting centre.

The registration of the new entrants of IIT Gandhinagar is scheduled to be held on 21st July 2016. The students must report in the Institute by 02:00 pm on 21st July 2016 and complete the registration requirements. We would advise you to plan for reaching Ahmedabad on 20th July 2016 or in the morning of 21st July 2016. In case, you fail to report for registration by 6:00 pm on 21st July 2016, it will be presumed that the candidate is not interested to take admission at IIT Gandhinagar.

*1. Reporting at the Institute and Registration:*
 Reporting date: 21st July, 2016 (Thursday)
 Registration: Between 2:00 pm to 6:00 pm on 21st July 2016.
 Venue for reporting and registration: Institute Auditorium at IIT Gandhinagar Campus, Palaj, Gandhinagar-382355.
In case, the candidate fails to report for registration by 6:00 pm on 21st July
2016, it will be presumed that the candidate is not interested to take admission
at IIT Gandhinagar

*Documents to be submitted/brought during registration:*
 Originals and attested copies of JEE offer letter, 10th, 12th marksheets, passing certificate, caste certificate, date of birth certificate, school leaving/transfer certificate (as applicable).
 The candidate must get the enclosed medical record form duly completed in all respect and submit at the time of registration.
 Candidates who have not submitted their category certificates in the
specified format should do so while joining the Institute.
 The Institute has provision for a few scholarships to the students with low parental income. Please bring your parental income certificate if you would like to be considered for such scholarships.
 Besides the above documents, the students must complete the following declarations (copy enclosed) and submit at the time of registration.
i) Declaration of Conduct
ii) Declaration of Academic Honesty
iii) Undertaking by the student against Ragging
iv) Signed sheet of ‘Information for Parents’
v) Medical Record and Fitness Certificate

3. Please note that the total amount of fees for the first semester is `1,29,500/- (`29,500/- for SC/ST and PD category students)which includes `1000/- as admission processing charges . However, in order to confirm your admission,
you might have already deposited an amount of `45,000/- (`20,000/- for SC/ST
Category) to the Chairman, JEE(Advanced)-2016





  Similar Threads: JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT BHU Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Bombay Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Delhi Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Guwahati Reporting Details JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details: Part 1

----------

